# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Đấu giá >  Đấu giá bộ trượt bước răng 1 có sẵn motor step

## Selecao

Em có bộ hàng này, cực kì mượt mà, tuy nhiên em không rành về giá của nó, nên mang lên đây có các bác đấu giá, bác nào hiểu được giá trị của em nó thì hốt về
Vì em không biết giá trị thực nên em tính giá cái motor và cân kí vật liệu để ra giá khởi điểm là 900k
Mỗi bước nhảy giá là 10k
kì hạn cuối là 17h ngày 18/7/2018 sẽ chốt thuộc về bác nào
Xin mời các bác cũng tham gia

----------


## ktshung

nó nặng bao nhiêu ký ạ

----------


## Selecao

> nó nặng bao nhiêu ký ạ


Khoảng gần 2 kg bác

----------


## ktshung

tức bác tính 450k/kg? hehehe, em xin dừng cuộc chơi

----------

solero

----------


## Fusionvie

> Khoảng gần 2 kg bác


Chắc bác viết nhầm 20kg á

----------


## Selecao

Hàng chính xác mà các bác

----------


## ktshung

> Hàng chính xác mà các bác


Em có nói gì đâu, vì bác nói bác ko biết giá trị thật và tính kiểu cân ký nên em thắc mắc thôi, chúc bác bán được cho người cần ạ

----------


## Selecao

hehe, cám ơn bác đã ủng hộ

----------


## anhcos

Bác chụp thêm cái ảnh 2 mặt bên nữa, kèm theo cái thước để dễ hình dung.

----------


## hung1706

Bác chủ thiếu rất nhiều thông tin cho món hàng.
Vd: thân thép hay nhôm, Vitme phi và ren mấy, cơ cấu trượt thế nào, sử dụng motor Step hay servo size mấy, có đi kèm driver hay không...vv. 
Tiếp theo là giá cả bác có thể search trên forum loại tương tự khá nhiều và giá đâu đó tầm 150 - 250kg là phù hợp. 
Thanks !

----------


## Selecao

Dạ cám ơn các bác đã góp ý, em sai sót quá, em sẽ sửa đổi ngay ạ

----------


## Selecao

update là em đã bán rồi ạ, cám ơn các bác, hẹn các bác dịp tiếp theo ạ

----------

